# Hal 12 Way Adjustable Shocks



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Hal has suggested these shocks for the GTO -

Designed just for race classes where stock suspensions are required, the Stocker Star AL shocks feature a 12-way externally adjustable valving system to make fine-tuning your suspension a breeze. The shocks utilize a 5/8 in. hard chrome piston and the best sealing system available on the market.

They're made from durable aluminum with a clear anodized finish for long-lasting good looks.









(picture represents a Hal 12 way adjustable shock and may not be the actual shock for the GTO)

TC1539P HAL 12 Way Adjustable Shocks (requires Stud Top Conversion Kit) $149.99 each

SS100SD Stud Top Conversion Kit $22.99

Orders can be placed online or by giving us a call at 1-877-482-9763.

Have a good day!



*TBYRNE MOTORSPORTS LLC*
*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE 
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR WEEKLY SPECIALS and PRICE MATCH PLUS POLICY! *

*DISCOUNTS AVAILABLE FOR SUPERCHARGERS, TURBOS AND NITROUS KITS. PLEASE CALL FOR PRICING!*


----------

